

Blog del Narco has disappeared - toddc

compare:
http://www.blogdelnarco.com/
with 
http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:-IL-LIkvoN4J:www.blogdelnarco.com/+blog+del+narco&#38;cd=1&#38;hl=en&#38;ct=clnk&#38;gl=us&#38;client=firefox-a
--this site had a lot of traffic and was covered on CNN and Slashdot (e.g. http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&#38;source=web&#38;cd=1&#38;ved=0CBIQFjAA&#38;url=http%3A%2F%2Fnews.slashdot.org%2Fstory%2F10%2F08%2F13%2F232249%2FNarco-Blogger-Beats-Mexico-Drug-War-News-Blackout%3Ffrom%3Drss&#38;rct=j&#38;q=site%3Aslashdot.org%20blogdelnarco&#38;ei=AuGDTOW5FZS6sQO-8pz3Bw&#38;usg=AFQjCNFRBpO0KyRgvy6vdKS1PNdxQuIaYw&#38;cad=rja )
Any word on why it would disappear in such a manner?
======
shashmundar
This is purely commentary, but perhaps his whereabouts were no longer a
secret? That would pose for an immediate risk.

"The violence has killed more then 28,000 people and made Mexico one of the
world's most dangerous countries for journalists, which explains why Blog del
Narco cloaks itself so heavily in anonymity."

------
andujo
I am almost sure the Narco guys already track and detect this guy. Their
financial resources are incredible and paying for a hacker could be easy.

